# Trap Sizes



## Bluegoose (Apr 7, 2013)

What to trap sizes like #3 or #4 refer to. Being new to trapping, it is confusing because some traps like MB's are listed by large numbers, (e.g 550, 650) and other mfgrs use other model #'s yet many people seem to reference # with out regard to a certain brand.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Not sure when or who started the numbering system but, the bigger the number the larger the jaw

size. These numbers are used also with the style of trap. long spring, double long spring, jump and

coil spring. #4 double long spring is what I used for beaver a long time ago.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

In the case of MB, an MB 450 is a 1 1/2 size trap. However MB is a much higher quality that pretty much anything else out there in my opinion. My sergeant pay can't support those things though. I know the cast jaws are sturdier than the duke stamped ones. Typically the number has to do with the jaw spread. Don't know about Coni's though.


----------



## Traprdan (Jul 8, 2013)

Coni are the same higher number bigger the trap 110-330


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

No steel braclets here in the great cage state.

I gotta use these.









awprint:


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Catcapper - Nice set, meow...


----------



## Traprdan (Jul 8, 2013)

Cat trapper ever caught a yote in cage trap?.. I hv tried several times can't get them to go in


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't even catch a damn Bobcat


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad to get some info on how some traps are numbered. I've mostly used cage traps for raccoons, but they are a pain to haul around. I've noticed that with my cage traps, I have few animals hesitate if I cover the bottom of the cage with dirt so they don't feel the wire.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I can't even catch a damn Bobcat


If it was easy everybody would be doing it !


----------



## Traprdan (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes that's what I do too keep the bottom covered in dirt or pine straw here in ga


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Traprdan said:


> Cat trapper ever caught a yote in cage trap?.. I hv tried several times can't get them to go in


 I've never caught one with a cage--- but there are some fellas that have--- most of the caught yotes I've seen posted on the net looked like they were young or pretty hungry.

I'll probably never have a coyote in any of my cages, cause I set in areas that coyotes don't frequent and cats do. I don't have a problem with skunks in my cages when I'm us'in hard bait either--- fur is all about "location. "

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

fulch said:


> Catcapper - Nice set, meow...


Meow is right fulch--- I took 3 toms at that set in a week and a half. The small trail on the right of the cage always has cat tracks on it. Theres a stream about 1/2 mile down below, and some really thick boulders and cedar brush (bed'in area) on up past the cage.

I can't imagine many Colorado cats that could pass up that nice smell'in rabbit fur lay'in out in front of the cage, and the bait look'in em right in their fuzzy little face.LOL.

Here we go again--- start'in to get off topic.lol.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> Glad to get some info on how some traps are numbered. I've mostly used cage traps for raccoons, but they are a pain to haul around. I've noticed that with my cage traps, I have few animals hesitate if I cover the bottom of the cage with dirt so they don't feel the wire.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> Glad to get some info on how some traps are numbered. I've mostly used cage traps for raccoons, but they are a pain to haul around. I've noticed that with my cage traps, I have few animals hesitate if I cover the bottom of the cage with dirt so they don't feel the wire.












Undead said:


> If it was easy everybody would be doing it !


The AZG&F changed the rules this year, so I think we have a chance this year. Now you can use feathers (inside and outside the cage), non-edible parts of small game, big game and game fish.


----------

